# Trees in Bloom



## dpc (Apr 6, 2016)

In keeping with the budding season, I've decided to post some pictures of various kinds of tree in bloom. 

1. Rhododendron
2. Apple, I think


----------



## dpc (Apr 6, 2016)

Apple and cherry, I believe, but I'm no authority on trees.


----------



## dpc (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2016)

Hawaiian Flame Tree, Royal Poinciana (Delonix regia) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Pink and White Shower Tree (Cassia javanica) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Pink and White Shower Tree (Cassia javanica) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Rainbow Shower Tree (Cassia x nealiae) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2016)

Flowering Octopus Tree (Schefflera actinophylla), aka Umbrella Tree attracts many bees and birds



Sonoran carpenter bee(Xylocopa sonorina) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Jun 29, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Hawaiian Flame Tree, Royal Poinciana (Delonix regia) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Pink and White Shower Tree (Cassia javanica) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr
> ...




Beautiful colours! 8)


----------

